# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Source for Closed Cell Ethafoan

## tom@okeeffe.com

Hi All
Does anyone have a source for Closed Cell Ethafoam 220 on the west coast?

Thanks in advance.
Tom

----------


## GrahamBFAS

> Hi All
> Does anyone have a source for Closed Cell Ethafoam 220 on the west coast?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Tom



Hi Tom! We use Foam Distributors, INC
Pam Merrill
Pam@foamdist.com / (510) 471-5501
31009 San Antonio St, Hayward, CA



They're in the Bay Area, and very responsive. We buy 1" ethafoam sheets from them, but they have a bunch of different options.

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

Thanks Graham

----------

